# I'm being evicted...



## preacherman (Dec 29, 2016)

...from my garage. Wifey told me it was time to get my own space, no more sharing the garage with the woodworking stuff. So as soon as the property owners association office opens after the holiday break (Jan 2nd) I'm going to file paper work for a small outbuilding. It will be 12x20. That is the biggest I can have on my property unless I step up to 24x24 garage and I can't afford that. Totally excited about having my own space. :smile-big:


----------



## leehljp (Dec 29, 2016)

Congratulations. It is always a pleasure to have dedicated room/shop to work. I know the excitement!


----------



## frank123 (Dec 29, 2016)

How tall will they let you have it?

I've found that taller has advantages over shorter for a lot of things, at least if you ignore heating and cooling costs.


----------



## TimS124 (Dec 29, 2016)

Enjoy the new space!


----------



## preacherman (Dec 29, 2016)

frank123 said:


> How tall will they let you have it?
> 
> I've found that taller has advantages over shorter for a lot of things, at least if you ignore heating and cooling costs.



I  can have eight foot walls. I think the max height for the building cannot exceed 12 ft at the peak. For me that will be high enough because the inside ceiling will be vaulted with the rafters being ceiling joists. Heating and cooling aren't a real big deal for me here in Tennessee. We don't get so cold that a small electric heater can't make it nice and cozy,and summer usually is not so hot that I need AC.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 30, 2016)

Enjoy it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 30, 2016)

Great!!! Are you going to build this yourself? 12 x 20 is a nice size. But they can never be big enough. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/hey-its-start-122778/


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 30, 2016)

Be sure to listen to Chuck.  He has ways of making that space seem so much bigger.
We look forward to seeing your new shop in photos.


----------



## John Den (Dec 31, 2016)

Better than her filing for Divorce! 
Well done and all the best
John


----------



## preacherman (Jan 1, 2017)

Dalecamino said:


> Great!!! Are you going to build this yourself? 12 x 20 is a nice size. But they can never be big enough.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/hey-its-start-122778/



I'm not sure yet if I am going to build or buy a building already built and have it set up. I going to make sure property regulations, a lot will depend on that as well as cost. I know that I can save a little money by building it myself but not sure it will be enough for the hassle of having to build it. 

I have been using half of a 2 car garage for 7 years and that size has been sufficient for me and the equipment that I have. So a 12x20 which is a little bigger, will be good for me.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 10, 2017)

*Building Permit*

Well it took a little time on my part. Had to do some lot clearing. Just some brush and junk in the way. Then dealing with set backs and restrictions of property owners association. I missed last months permit submission by 2 days...Add to that  dealing with weather and a busy schedule but I got my permit today!!!




Tomorrow I am going to order my building. I am going with an off site constructed building. After consideration of all factors I thought it would be best to go that route. I could build it from ground up but with my schedule and price savings not being that significant I will go ahead and buy. Then the fun begins, wiring, insulating, sheet rock etc.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 10, 2017)

preacherman said:


> Then the fun begins, wiring, insulating, sheet rock etc.



Dale;  Instead of sheet rock, you might want to try plywood in areas where you will want to hang stuff and shelving.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 10, 2017)

Don't forget the pictures! Congrats!


----------



## preacherman (Mar 11, 2017)

*3-4 weeks*

Went this morning and ordered my building. It will be made and delivered with in the next 3-4 weeks. I special ordered it to get exactly what I wanted. Stronger floors and paint color I wanted was not on the lot. 




randyrls said:


> preacherman said:
> 
> 
> > Then the fun begins, wiring, insulating, sheet rock etc.
> ...



I have considered that. What I am going to do is a section of wall with french cleats. I already have some cabinets and peg board from my current space that I will be moving into this space.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Curly (Mar 11, 2017)

Around here the price of drywall shot up to very near the same cost as 1/2" OSB. I went with the OSB screwed to the walls and cieling  because I can attach anything I want anywhere I want and an accidental bump with a board doesn't punch a hole in it. 

While you are at it you have the opportunity to set up a great dust collection system and more light that you think you will ever need. You can save a lot by getting LED fixtures directly through Alibaba. Mine were $17.35 US each plus shipping. A third or more less than buying locally which would have come from the same country anyway.


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 11, 2017)

Congratulations on the new shop. We have a double garage which is taken up with my workshop and CanAm. My wife would like her car in the garage. I explained if her car were meant to be in the garage it would be called a car shed instead of garage. That's my story and I'm stick'n to it.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 11, 2017)

Rockytime said:


> Congratulations on the new shop. We have a double garage which is taken up with my workshop and CanAm. My wife would like her car in the garage. I explained if her car were meant to be in the garage it would be called a car shed instead of garage. That's my story and I'm stick'n to it.



And next week, a local news broadcast will be answering the question of why some poor husband's name was painted over the dog's name on the doghouse ....


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 11, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on the new shop. We have a double garage which is taken up with my workshop and CanAm. My wife would like her car in the garage. I explained if her car were meant to be in the garage it would be called a car shed instead of garage. That's my story and I'm stick'n to it.
> ...



Yup. Glad we don't have a dog. However, there is a shed in the back.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 12, 2017)

*Delivery*

Finally, after over 4 weeks on order I got a call yesterday morning from driver to deliver my building. So here it sits. 12x20 building. Actual dimensions on inside are just under 11' x 19'5". It has 2x6 floor joists 12"on center sitting on 4 4x6 skids the length of the building for a nice strong floor. One 2 x 3 window in the back wall; shingle roof and painted siding in colors to match my house. Built by Old Hickory Buildings LLC.

Will put in ceiling joists Friday along with getting everything ready to start electrical work early next week. 





stay tuned...


----------



## chartle (Apr 12, 2017)

Are you going to add a concrete pad in front of the doors? Would be nice if it was level wit the floor so you could wheel equipment outside. I guess you would need to worry about water draining away from the building.


----------



## chartle (Apr 12, 2017)

Also how are you going to do the ceiling? I would want as much height as possible, at least in the middle of the room.


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 12, 2017)

Great looking building.
Had one shop where we used 'chip board' 1/2 inch and painted it white.  We ran all the electric outside the walls for changes later.  Also ran air lines at the ceiling.
Hope that you can find an air conditioner to fit the window.
If you can't place any cement in front of the door.....a long ramp might be a nice addition.

Enjoy the fun.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 12, 2017)

chartle said:


> Are you going to add a concrete pad in front of the doors? Would be nice if it was level wit the floor so you could wheel equipment outside. I guess you would need to worry about water draining away from the building.



I will put a pad or pavers at the doors but will not be able to roll any tools outside as of right now. With the tools I have and my current plan I will not need to do anything outside.



chartle said:


> Also how are you going to do the ceiling? I would want as much height as possible, at least in the middle of the room.



I am going to try to get a little bit of height with vaulting the joists but I might just have to place the ceiling joist on top of the wall plate. That will still give me just a inch or so above 8' to the ceiling. I know that is a little low but with the limitations of the building codes I couldn't get any taller walls.


----------



## Eldermike (Apr 12, 2017)

Now you have your own space in the works she'll need an invite to come visit you.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## chartle (Apr 12, 2017)

preacherman said:


> I am going to try to get a little bit of height with vaulting the joists but I might just have to place the ceiling joist on top of the wall plate. That will still give me just a inch or so above 8' to the ceiling. I know that is a little low but with the limitations of the building codes I couldn't get any taller walls.



You should be able to raise your ceiling joints and span them between the roof rafters or even eliminate them totally. 

You could put some insulation between the roof rafters, allowing for ventilation, and put your drywall right on them.


----------



## Curly (Apr 12, 2017)

Why do you need a ceiling? Isn't the building designed to stand as is? If it was supposed to have a ceiling wouldn't it have been sold that way? You can put a partial one across to store lumber and lawn chairs but don't do the whole thing if you can avoid it. Being able to go outside to sand or paint is more useful than you can imagine.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 12, 2017)

chartle said:


> You should be able to raise your ceiling joints and span them between the roof rafters or even eliminate them totally.
> 
> You could put some insulation between the roof rafters, allowing for ventilation, and put your drywall right on them.



I considered just putting it straight to the rafters but the rafters are only 2x4s so with r 13 that will be right against the underside of the roof and no ventilation. So I'm going to drop it a little just not sure how much.


----------



## chartle (Apr 12, 2017)

preacherman said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to raise your ceiling joints and span them between the roof rafters or even eliminate them totally.
> ...



Could just tack some 2x2s or 2x4s to the current rafters. Or use foam sheets, some between the rafters and some on the rafters.


----------



## Curly (Apr 12, 2017)

Since it isn't a large shop perhaps getting it spray foamed would be better. If there is any development in the area a company might tack your job to their day if they have any other work in the immediate area. I know it cost more than bats but it would be quick for them to come in and shoot the ceiling and walls. Then you can put up the sheeting of choice. Just get all the electrical rough in and penetrations for venting, dust exhaust etc., first.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 18, 2017)

*Busy Day*

Friday was a busy day on my building. I got the electrical work roughed in. Going to have 100 amp service. I have a dedicated  circuit for my table saw, one to the rear wall for AC and one for Dust collector. Wired for 6, 4 ft lights. Also one switched outlet in the middle of the  shop for air cleaner. I have boxes about every 5 ft down each wall.
I decided to put Styrofoam insulation in the ceiling and raise the ceiling  up. I have 9ft 4in of clearance in the middle of the floor. Just got to get insulation and sheetrock up an Ill be moving soon.


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 18, 2017)

I live in SE TN and find that a small electric heater takes a loooong time to heat my basement shop which is not as big as a one car garage.  This past winter, I had to use two heaters on separate circuits to heat and still took over two hours to rise the temp 15 degrees.  Just make sure you insulate it real good.  You might consider a small window AC.
First thing is to make something for her from the new shop.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 18, 2017)

I have actually decided to go with propane heat.  I did wire for AC but that is not in the budget right now. So for this summer I'll just have me a fan to keep cool.


----------



## BobGast (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations. My wife told me to buy a new house for my shop. My garage is split up between wood working and lapidary and there is hardly any room.


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 18, 2017)

My wife still wonders why after I built a two car garage she still has to park her car out in the snow...

gary


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2017)

Whatever you do, for goodness sake, *don't* call it a STUDIO !!!!

I know somebody that did and he hasn't been the same since !!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 21, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Whatever you do, for goodness sake, *don't* call it a STUDIO !!!!
> 
> I know somebody that did and he hasn't been the same since !!
> 
> :biggrin:



COS YOU refuse to let him. :tongue::frown:


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 21, 2017)

I think we need more pictures as an update on the progress you have made.

How about a contest?  Name Dale's new shed?  And I am not thinking of "Dale's Dog House"  .....   That is to simple.  Now "Dale's Dungeon" has a nice sound to it.

LOL


----------



## Curly (Apr 21, 2017)

Dale's Den.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 24, 2017)

got a lot of progress over the weekend and today. Got it insulated on Saturday. Then my dad came out and helped and we got the drywall all hung today. I have pics to upload but will be tomorrow.



stonepecker said:


> I think we need more pictures as an update on the progress you have made.
> 
> How about a contest?  Name Dale's new shed?  And I am not thinking of "Dale's Dog House"  .....   That is to simple.  Now "Dale's Dungeon" has a nice sound to it.
> 
> LOL



I don't know about a name but it is certainly going to be my hangout. I have a house full of girls (3) under the age of 5. Right now wifey is just calling it "Dale's man cave."


----------



## preacherman (Apr 25, 2017)

*Progress Pics*

Here are some progress pics:
I only took a few pics of the insulation and this was the only one that wasn't blurry. This is standing in the door looking to the left side wall.


Drywall is up. 

Looking toward the back wall of the shop. Ceiling height is 9'4" to the middle. The outlet in the center of the ceiling is operated by switch. Plan on hanging air cleaner up there. Have 6 light fixtures. Going to hang 2 bulb florescent fixtures.


Standing in back corner looking toward the front with both doors in front open. Electrical service (100 AMP service) comes in on front corner.


Standing in back looking along opposite wall. The outlet near the front door that is higher on the wall is dedicated vac outlet. Have plans for cyclone dust collection in near future. It will be located in that front corner with dust collection piping running along this wall.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking great Dale!


----------



## hanau (Apr 25, 2017)

Insulation on the roof, did you use the Styrofoam boards or end up using the fiberglass?

If you used the Styrofoam did it go straight against the roof?
Going to look at buildings today.


----------



## preacherman (Apr 25, 2017)

hanau said:


> Insulation on the roof, did you use the Styrofoam boards or end up using the fiberglass?
> 
> If you used the Styrofoam did it go straight against the roof?
> Going to look at buildings today.



I did use Styrofoam for the roof. I used inch and half thick, even with the bottom of the rafters so it give a little room for ventilation.


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 25, 2017)

With 3 girls and a wife - "Dales Dominion" sounds about right. Or "tranquility haven" depending upon the volume. Where does the beer fridge and sound system fit? Also a comfy chair, ever workshop needs a comfy chair!

I've got an oil filled radiator in mine on a thermostat to keep temps stable in winter but it's a bit cooler over here in Yorkshire.

Looking good so far Dale.

Ian


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh and a cushion for the dog, very important feature a dog cushion.

Ian


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 26, 2017)

Dale, will you be insulating the floor?


----------



## preacherman (Apr 26, 2017)

Dalecamino said:


> Dale, will you be insulating the floor?



No, but I am going to do some underpinning. Later if I put down some flooring I will likely put some insulation underneath.


----------



## preacherman (May 4, 2017)

*Getting closer...*

Have the drywall up and finished, no paint yet. Plan on doing some this evening. Got a trench dug yesterday and wire laid in it. Did not get it all covered yesterday but did have a little assistance getting part covered. 




One of the reasons I had children, free manual labor. They had a blast covering up "daddy's ditch." This is Kenzie (almost 5) & Kasidy (almost 3) helping me with dirt.


----------



## preacherman (May 8, 2017)

*Moving In!!!!*

Worked all weekend long on my building. Started with a past midnight run on Thursday night getting it painted. Then Friday we finished the wiring. Early Saturday I put up the lights and moved the lathe, bandsaw, drill press and jointer in. Will have to wait till this weekend to get bench, tablesaw and cabinets moved. But I have my lathe in "my little wood shop." Ready to get pen making process going again.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 8, 2017)

It must be wonderful to have that much work space. :redface::biggrin:

Looks great Dale!


----------



## stonepecker (May 8, 2017)

Looking wonderful.  Wish you would take a picture from the door.  Show the 'whole' building inside.   Don't lock yourself into one 'layout' design. 
 Keep an open mind and you will find what works the best for you.

Congrats on a job well done.


----------

